# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: فرم تماس با ما با کد PHP

## thinkdiff

با سلام به تمام مهندسی
من اتو ی سایتی کد فرم تماس با ما پیدا کردم و تو ساتم قرارش دادم ولی این کد ی ایراد کوچیک داره که کا نمیکنه.فکر کنم از متد action با شه که خالی بود من همینجوری آدرس صفحه جاری رو توش قرار دادم ولی بازم کارنمیکنه. این لیمک سایت :  http://ariyanaagency.com
اینم از کدم که همینطوری تو صفحه ثبت ملک زیر هم گذاشتمش لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی گیر کردم
این کد php هست که بالای کد html  قرار دادم
<?php
 
if(isset($_POST['submit'])) {
 
if(!empty($_POST['message'])) {
 
 // send email
 
$accept = "پیام شما با موفقیت ارسال شد";
$to = "dr.arashheidari@gmail.com";
$mobile = $_POST['mobile'];
$name = $_POST['name'];
$city = $_POST['city'];
$from = $_POST['email'];
$user_message = $_POST['message'];
 
$body = "\n".
"نام: $name\n".
"وب سایت: $mobile\n".
"موضوع: $city\n".
"پیام: \n ".
"$user_message\n".
$headers = "From: $from \r\n";
$headers .= "Reply-To: $from \r\n";
 
 mail($to, $subject, $body, $headers);
 
} else {
 
$error = "لطفا فیلد پیام را تکمیل نمایید.";
 
}
 
}
 
?>
<?php if(!empty($error)) echo '<div class="error">'.$error.'</div>'; ?>
<?php if(!empty($accept)) echo '<div class="ok">'.$accept.'</div>'; ?>

اینم کد html که به همین شگل گذاشتم زیرش

<div class="forms">
 <form action="" method="post">
 <label for="name"> نام : </label>
 <input type="text" class="form" value="" name="name">
 <br><br/><br/>
 <label for="email"> ایمیل : </label>
 <input type="text" id="email" value="" class="form-ltr" name="email">
 <br/><br/><br/>
 <label for="sub"> وب سایت : </label>
 <input type="text" id="sub" value="" class="form" name="mobile">
 <br/><br/><br/>
 <label for="sub">موضوع : </label>
 <input type="text" class="form" name="city">
 <br/><br/><br/>
 <label for="mess"> پیام : </label>
 <textarea class="form" id="mess" rows="7" name="message"></textarea>
 <br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/>
 <input type="submit" name="submit" value=" ارسال ">
 </form>
 </div>

----------


## SONITAJ

یک صفحه دیگه به عنوان مقصد صفحه ات بساز با phpیا html وبعد نام اون را توی action فرمت قرار بده. مثلا result.php 


```
<form action="result.php" method="post">
```

وقتی اینجوری نوشتی روی دکمه submit وsend فرم تماست که کلیک کنی میره روی صفحه result.php و اونجا می تونی هر چیزی را که میخوای به کاربر و شخصی که با شما تماس گرفته نشون بدی .مثلا یک پیام تشکر درمقابل ارتباط با شما. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## siamat

با سلام 
این منطقی نیست وقتی از action="" استفاده می کنی یعنی در همون صفحه عملیات php مربوطه رو انجام بده و لزومی به ارسال به یک صفحه اضافی نیست





> یک صفحه دیگه به عنوان مقصد صفحه ات بساز با phpیا html وبعد نام اون را توی action فرمت قرار بده. مثلا result.php 
> 
> 
> ```
> <form action="result.php" method="post">
> ```
> 
> وقتی اینجوری نوشتی روی دکمه submit وsend فرم تماست که کلیک کنی میره روی صفحه result.php و اونجا می تونی هر چیزی را که میخوای به کاربر و شخصی که با شما تماس گرفته نشون بدی .مثلا یک پیام تشکر درمقابل ارتباط با شما. 
> موفق باشید.

----------


## danial.saeedi

دقیقا کجاش مشکل داره؟

----------


## danial.saeedi

یک چیز یادتون رفته بود "subject$"

<?php
  
if(isset($_POST['submit'])) {
  
if(!empty($_POST['message'])) {
  
 // send email
  
$accept = "پیام شما با موفقیت ارسال شد";
$to = "dr.arashheidari@gmail.com";
$mobile = $_POST['mobile'];
$name = $_POST['name'];
$city = $_POST['city'];
$from = $_POST['email'];
$user_message = $_POST['message'];
  
$body = "\n".
"نام: $name\n".
"وب سایت: $mobile\n".
"موضوع: $city\n".
"پیام: \n ".
"$user_message\n".
$headers = "From: $from \r\n";
$headers .= "Reply-To: $from \r\n";
//اینو یادتون رفته بود
$subject="موضوع من";
 mail($to, $subject, $body, $headers);
  
} else {
  
$error = "لطفا فیلد پیام را تکمیل نمایید.";
  
}
  
}
  
?>
<?php if(!empty($error)) echo '<div class="error">'.$error.'</div>'; ?>
<?php if(!empty($accept)) echo '<div class="ok">'.$accept.'</div>'; ?>
<div class="forms">
 <form method="post">
 <label for="name"> نام : </label>
 <input type="text" class="form" value="" name="name">
  
 <label for="email"> ایمیل : </label>
 <input type="text" id="email" value="" class="form-ltr" name="email">
  
 <label for="sub"> وب سایت : </label>
 <input type="text" id="sub" value="" class="form" name="mobile">
  
 <label for="sub">موضوع : </label>
 <input type="text" class="form" name="city">
  
 <label for="mess"> پیام : </label>
 <textarea class="form" id="mess" rows="7" name="message"></textarea>
  
 <input type="submit" name="submit" value=" ارسال ">
 </form>
 </div>

----------

